# help me fill it in



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm looking for some help.....

Look closely at the picture and you will see my uh-oh.

I can make a mixture of wood glue and saw dust to fill in my mistake. But can I successfully stain it so it's not as noticeable?

Thanks.

Frank


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Frank , I see why you never made it as a surgeon  j/k 


I could see wood filler and painting it turning out ok , but doesn't stain bring every detail out?


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

It does.....I was just hoping for another solution. Guess I will fill and paint.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Frank:

Another way: sand the same type of wood, collecting the sawdust. Mix sawdust with an adhesive (e.g. PVA, epoxy, etc.) Fill the gap.

Kristina


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Frank I'm a noob , there's probably someone here with some expert advice .
I was thinking of just eliminating that lower step altogether?
While your at it go deeper and create an inner border line around the inside of the perimeter and see how that looks? At least your salvaging it

Seeing your work makes me realize I'm in need of a bandsaw . They scare me though


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Dang, I hate that when it happens. Dunnit myself more than once. 

I don't think fill and stain would come out the way you want it to. It would be noticeable.

Mike


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

How about if you fill it but just paint the top of the step a very dark brown or black. Then you can stain the rest of it and the painted level will add contrast.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> How about if you fill it but just paint the top of the step a very dark brown or black. Then you can stain the rest of it and the painted level will add contrast.


Oliver your a genius ! :dance3:

That's the best idea I've heard so far . I like contrast and should have thought of that one myself


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> How about if you fill it but just paint the top of the step a very dark brown or black. Then you can stain the rest of it and the painted level will add contrast.


Excellent idea! Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Rainman1,

Respect the band saw, but learn to use one so you can get rid of the fear. It's a very handy tool to have in your shop. Wish I still had one. But working in amachone shop gives me access to tools, allowing me to save my money for an official shop one day.

Frank


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

My suggestion would be to cut and trim a small piece feom the same block that the project came from and glue it in. Take just a little extra time to shape the repair piece, be patient and you probably won't even see the glue line after the part is stained. Did this many times on mahogany boats that were missing small pieces after hitting the dock. Hard to find the repair. Don't rush when making the piece, take your time and it will save the project and the block of wood you used.


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

I made a "plug" of sawdust and wood glue. I plugged my mistake and trimmed it as much as I could before it hardened. After it had dried, I sanded it to match the rest of the surface.

Then I painted that entire level a dark brown. This allowed me to hide my mistake and to give the part a significant feature.

You know, it's kind of weird.....I hid my mistake right under their noses in the highlighted part. :laugh:

Missing from the picture is a half-log sign I made for our best friend. The signs look like they are miss-colored......that's just poor light reflection from using my cell phone camera.

I'm having a really fun time working with logs!!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Frankj3 said:


> I made a "plug" of sawdust and wood glue. I plugged my mistake and trimmed it as much as I could before it hardened. After it had dried, I sanded it to match the rest of the surface.
> 
> Then I painted that entire level a dark brown. This allowed me to hide my mistake and to give the part a significant feature.
> 
> You know, it's kind of weird.....I hid my mistake right under their noses in the highlighted part. :laugh:



Nicely done, Frank. You've learned one of the first rules of deception: when in doubt, hide things in plain sight. It's worked for magicians and others for years. I learned long ago that if they're focused on the right hand they never see what the left is doing. :no:


----------

